# Objekte an Pfad anreihen?



## BigBruno (16. März 2010)

Es geht um den Illustrator:

Ich möchte an einem gezeichneten Pfad entlang gewisse Objekte anordnen.

Beispiel:
An einem Rechteck entlang möchte ich Kreise in einem gewissen Abstand anordnen lassen.
Oder einen Text mit Kreisen ausfüllen. Damit der Text dann nur aus Kreisen besteht.

Ist etwas kompliziert aber ich hoffe ihr versteht etwa was ich meine ;-)


----------



## smileyml (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke wir müssen da verschiedene Sachen unterscheiden.
*
1. Objekte entlang eines Pfades anordnen*
Um Objekte entlang eines freien Pfades anordnen zu können,  musst du aus dem Objekt einen entsprechenden Pinsel machen. Dazu ziehst du das Objekt in die Pinselpalette und kannst dort Spezialpinsel auswählen:
Mit dem Spezialpinsel kannst du dann die Objekte entlang des Pfades verteilen, wobei du den Abstand per Doppelklick auf den Pinsel unter "Abstand" relativ, also prozentual einstellen kannst. Die Ausrichtung der Objekte ist dann dort standardmäßig nicht gegeben und sie werden stur wie du den Pinsel erstellt hast verteilt. Stellst du beim Pinseldialog bei "Drehung relativ zu" [Pfad] ein, richten sich die Objeket tangential zum Pfad aus. Mit der Gradeinstellung für Drehung kannst du dann eventuell die Objekte in ihrer Grundausrichtung noch beeinflussen.

Die anderen beiden Pinselarten dienen für andere Sachen, die sich mitunter durch einfaches Probieren schnell erklären.

*2. Text/Objekt mit Kreisen füllen*

Für Füllungen sind im Gegensatz zu Konturen die Muster zuständig. Einen ähnliche Frage gab es da schon einmal und hier ist der Link 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vekto...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html


Grüße Marco


----------

